# how to get started in mobile audio?



## casual (Jun 22, 2007)

what is the best way to start? Is there any recommended classes?


----------



## TimesCaptured (Jan 6, 2011)

Crickets................. Chirp Chirp


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

To start a business? This thread is in the Industry Shop Talk section.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

TimesCaptured said:


> Crickets................. Chirp Chirp


If u want to build your post count you should actually respond with something helpful, like this.

I would recommend contacting MECP and finding out if they have a placement program for you if you enroll and pass the class. Otherwise try your local brick and mortar whether it's Best Buy or a small local shop.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I started as a "hang out" guy at a local car audio shop. They would let me watch the installers work, ask questions, and clean up the shop. I spent a few weeks doing that and was allowed to wire radio harnesses and run wires in cars (still not a paying job). After a few weeks of that I would get paid a little bit here and there to help out. Eventually I was offered a full time job as part of the installation crew. 

Of course this was back around 1997 and I'm not sure if a lot of business owners would still attempt to use this method or not.


----------

